# Decent/cheap 35" scale 5 string?



## Ramsay777 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there guys, I'm looking for a decent and fairly cheap 5 string bass with a 35" scale.

For the rock/metal genres and under £500, any suggestions folks? 

I'm quite liking the look of the ESP LTD F-series basses, thoughts?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 29, 2009)

This one is reasonably cheap and gets decent reviews:

Peavey.com :: Grind Bass 5-String


----------



## I_infect (Jan 29, 2009)

I was looking at the Schecter Damien 5's... EMG routing for active pickup swaps.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 29, 2009)

Have to agree a Schecter 5-string bass or a Cort Curbow 5-string might fit the bill.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah ha, forgot about the Grind... That's Neck-through too.......

I thought about Schecter, I like the look of the new Riot Bass. Problem is Schecter don't seem to be too easy to aquire in the UK, I'm not even sure who the UK dealer is now Soundcontrol's gone under  I'll probably still struggle to get one if I do find a UK dealer

I'm also quite sure the Curbow's got a 34" scale, phaededOut

Cheers guys!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2009)

rondomusic.com has some nice agile/brice/whatever basses that are 35" scale

also, check out Woodo Guitars, they have some affordable 35" scale basses that look STUNNING, have good electronics and specs, and have awesome wood choises.

lower end Ibanez BTB basses are 35" scale

esp/ltd have some 35" scale basses

schecter knows how to extend scales according to what the lowest notes on the instruments will be, so their 5+ string basses usually have 35" scale

in other words, they&#180;re all over the place, just hidden in the nooks and crannies


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 30, 2009)

Yowch, sorry about that, you're right the Curbow's are all 34" scale! My six was looking in the mirror telling itself that it was having a longer day. Really. 

For the UK, how about Tune basses?


----------



## Harry (Jan 30, 2009)

Used Ibanez BTB bass.
Those things are incredible, look for one on the evil bay.


----------



## bassus_play (Jan 31, 2009)

IBANEZ BTB475-RB - U.K. International Cyberstore

I play on BTB 1305...great bass. Tried the one above also. Darker sound, more fitted for heavy metal...thicker neck then mine, I liked that


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 31, 2009)

i actually need some help too now all of a sudden, as the ultimate ibanez BTB 6 string bass has been totally sold out all over the place, so now i need to decide what i want. 6 strings or more, 35" scale, needs to be suitable for loooooow tunings (tone-wise, good woods etc)


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was tempted by the BTB, but I really do find the body ugly as all hell 

I thought you were dead set on getting one of those Woodo basses, Morton? I mind you started a thread about a sexy walnut 7


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 31, 2009)

i had my mind set on the woodo, but i found out i didn´t REALLY need a 7-string bass, and started lookign around for 6 stringers, and i found the bass of my dreams:

an ibanez BTB with an ash body and walnut top, Bartolini pickups and electronics, and it´s generally my favourite bass body shape and construction etc. it´s the ultimate bass for my purpose.

then the problem was the fact that they stopped producing them for this year, and the ones that were in stock aren´t in stock anymore.

so now i don´t have that choise anymore. also, i did make a thread a few days ago about the BTB bass, and the reasons i wanted it over the Woodo bass.

but then again, after hearing some clips of woodo basses on youtube, i REALLY wouldn´t mind them... yum!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 3, 2009)

Again, might not be your cup of tea, have you tried hunting around for a used Carvin XB in your neck of the woods (ouch, that pun was REALLY unintentional)?

Bond and Wal are probably out of the question, aren't they? The other possibility might be a used Status Graphite that isn't headless (though I do know that they made a $3500.00 35" Steinberger XLA-6 clone for someone on SteinbergerWorld's forums).


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 3, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> I thought about Schecter, I like the look of the new Riot Bass. Problem is Schecter don't seem to be too easy to aquire in the UK, I'm not even sure who the UK dealer is now Soundcontrol's gone under  I'll probably still struggle to get one if I do find a UK dealer



Merchant City Music in Glasgow are Schecter dealers now, you could probably order that model through them.

Merchant City Website.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheers Mwoit, I'll hit them an email I think...

Also, the BTB shape's growing on me, can anyone tell me about the BTB575, do they still make it?

I think it looks pretty damn nice:






BLUE!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2009)

they don&#180;t make the specific model i wanted, but if you&#180;re okay with the current specs, then yes they do make them


----------

